# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  افتخري أنت امرأة ..

## ابو عوده

افتخري أنت امرأة ...
*1-يكفي في أهمية المرأة أن ألوف الرجال يعجزون عن ملئ فراغ وجودها عند أي أحد منهم..**2**لا يمكن أن يخلق الله الرجال في أرحام النساء، ثم لا يجعل لهن كرامة فوق كرامة الرجال..**3-خير للمرأة أن تتكسر أعضائها تحت عجلات الحياة، من أن تتحطم أنوثتها تحت أقدام فسقة الرجال..**4-يكفي في عظمة المرأة أنها امرأة ... ويكفي في مجد الرجل أنه شريك حياتها..**5-الأنوثة أمر جانبي في وجود المرأة ... بالرغم من أن الرجال يعتبرونها الأمر الأساسي فيها..**6-إعطاء دور الرجل للمرأة يشبه إعطاء دور شاحنة ثقيلة لدراجة ناعمة..**7-عالم المرأة أوسع من عالم الرجل فعالم الرجل خاص بالحاضر بينما عالم المرأة يعم الحاضر والمستقبل..**8-عنصر الأنوثة يمثل قوة الضعف وبينما عنصر الرجولة يمثل ضعف القوة..**9-تملأ المرأة بوجودها الفخم عشرات من ثغور الحياة،في الوقت الذي لا يستطيع الرجل أن يملأ أي واحدة منها،بأي شكل من الأشكال..**10-الحياة بدون امرأة كامرأة بلا حياة ليس فيهما غير صقيع الموت..**11-الفرق بين الرجل والمرأة في اقتناء الأشياء هو أن الرجل إنما يسد بما يشتري حاجته، لا رغبته ... بينما المرأة في ذلك تربي رغبتها لا حاجتها..**12-رجل بلا دار مشكلة للمرأة ودار بلا امرأة مشكلة للمجتمع..**13-نصف النساء غيورات جداً...والنصف الآخر غيورات جدا جدا..**14-تمتلك المرأة أهم امتياز يمكن أن يتمتع به الإنسان على وجه الأرض وهو أن يكون امرأة..**15-رأسمال المرأة أنوثتها ورأسمال الرجل عقله..**16-حاجتك إلى قلب أنثى تثق بها وتثق بك وترتاح إليها وترتاح إليك كحاجة السفينة إلى موضع رسوها الخاص على الشاطئ...فرجل بلا أنثاه كسفينة في عرض البحر بلا مرساة....كلاهما يموت عطشاً والبحر كله ماء من حوله..**17-قلب أنثى يخفق لك أغلى من كل الأحجار الكريمة في العالم..**18-غيرة الرجل محبة ....وغيرة المرأة أنانية..**19-الدهشة الأولى للرجل عند انفتاحه الأول على عالم الأنوثة لن تتكرر إلى الأبد مهما حاول مع نساء أخريات..**20-لن تتفتح زهرة الأنوثة لأحد ....وهذا سر العشق الدائم للرجال باقتحامها..**21-قلوب الرجال أهداف النساء وأجساد النساء أهداف الرجال وما أعظم الفرق بين الهدفين..**22-تولد المرأة أماً ... أما الرجل فليس بالضرورة يولد أباً..**23-الأنوثة سر من أسرار الحياة وجاذبيتها أقوى من جاذبية عقول الرجال..**24-سر عظمة الشمس أنها مؤنثة وسر خفوت القمر أنه مذكر..**25-لا يمكن للمرأة أن تبدي مفاتنها ورزانتها في وقت واحد..**26-خلق الله المرأة أما ثم جعلها أنثى..**27-إذا تعاملت مع زوجتك كملكة فسوف تتعامل معك كإمبراطور أما إذا تعاملت معها كمملوكة فسوف تتعامل معك كناطور..**28-     بعض النساء كالقمر تتراءى لك من بعيد :كوكباً منيراً يسلبك اللباب ....ومع الاقتراب إليها لا تجد إلا بقايا براكين خامدة ..وصخور مهجورة وذرات تراب لا حياة فيها ولا أحاسيس..**29-رضا المرأة غاية تدرك بالمال..**30-أنوثة المرأة غاية عند الرجل...ورجولة الرجل وسيلة عند النساء..**31-مهما كانت الحياة مع امرأة صعبة فهي من دونها أصعب..**32-من يشدد مع المرأة يقتلها ومن يرخي يقتل نفسه..**33-وفاء المرأة عكازه يتكئ عليها الرجال كلما نوو الخيانة..**34-سكوت المرأة عي وسكوت الرجل وعي..**35-دموع المرأة تغسل قلبها لتكدر بها قلب الرجل..**36-الخيانة ديدن الرجال بينما النساء هن المتهمات بها..**37-في بستان الحياة ربك صاحب المزرعة ,,والمرأة هي الشجرة ,,والرجل هو الفلاح..**38-عندما تموت امرأة تموت أمومة في الحياة..**39-يضحك إبليس كلما أدمى رجل قلب امرأة..**40-قلوب النساء قوارير عطر لن يستطيع أحد أن يشم منها رائحة طيبة إلا إذا استطاع فتحها..**41-من القلب تنظر المرأة إلى الحياة بينما الرجل ينظر إليهم من عينه.*

----------


## زهرة النرجس

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [align=center][/align]

----------


## اجمل حب

[align=center] 
ليت الرجال يعرفون ويقدرون ذلك
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center] 
> ليت الرجال يعرفون ويقدرون ذلك
> [/align]


[align=center] 
بالعكس يوجد من يقدر :Icon31: 

انوقع انه السبب في انهاء اي علاقه بين اثنين على الاغلبيه بتكون بنت :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> [align=center] 
> بالعكس يوجد من يقدر
> 
> انوقع انه السبب في انهاء اي علاقه بين اثنين على الاغلبيه بتكون بنت
> [/align]


مجرب شكلك  :Db465236ff: 
كلام 100% خالد 
مشكووووور ابو عوده 
موضوع رووووعه للبنات  :Db465236ff:  
[align=center][/align]

<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## keana

ااااكيد!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مجرب شكلك 
> 
> كلام 100% خالد 
> مشكووووور ابو عوده 
> موضوع رووووعه للبنات  
> [align=center][/align]
> 
> 
> <![if !ie]>
> ...


 
يا اخي انا ما بحكي عن نفسي تقريبا :Icon31: 

[align=center] 
انا اغلبية اصدقائي انتهت قصتهم بسبب البنت مش منه :Icon31: 

البنت اذا اخطأت معها بتنسى انك كنت محترم معها و بتشوفك انسان مش محترم :Icon31: 

يعني زي ما تحكي انه البنت بتدقق على النقطه السوده الي موجوده بنفسك البيضا :Icon31: 

و بمعنى اخر انا في بنت حكتلي في يوم من الايام و هي من المنتدى....حكتلي :Icon31: 

ما في بنت بتستنى :Icon31: 

باللحظه الي بتيجيلها فرصه احسن منك بتترك و ما بتسأل :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

ما في بنت بتستنى :Icon31: 

باللحظه الي بتيجيلها فرصه احسن منك بتترك و ما بتسأل :Icon31: 
[/align][/QUOTE]

لا مش هاي القصه
القصه بددك تصيري ختياره عشان تستني لحتى يعمر بيت ويشتري سياره ويوخد راتب كويس
ف عشان ما تصير متل هيك سوالف وما يصير كسر للقلب الاخر 
ما تحب 
لانه فعلا البنت بدها الانسان الي يكون جاهز من كله
وانتو اذا كنتوا بتحبوها ايش بتستنو 
بتستنوا حد يجي يخطبها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ما في بنت بتستنى
> 
> باللحظه الي بتيجيلها فرصه احسن منك بتترك و ما بتسأل
> [/align]


لا مش هاي القصه
القصه بددك تصيري ختياره عشان تستني لحتى يعمر بيت ويشتري سياره ويوخد راتب كويس
ف عشان ما تصير متل هيك سوالف وما يصير كسر للقلب الاخر 
ما تحب 
لانه فعلا البنت بدها الانسان الي يكون جاهز من كله
وانتو اذا كنتوا بتحبوها ايش بتستنو 
بتستنوا حد يجي يخطبها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

[align=center] 
انا ما حكيت تصير ختياره :Icon31: 

بس مفروض تعطيه فرصته :Icon31: 

اكيد...البنت بدها يكون الشب يكون جاهز مجهز...طيب ما سألتي ليش؟ :Icon31: 

لأنه ما في حب ابداً :Icon31: ...........و البنت هي و حضها اذا كان زوجها محترم او عاطل و لا تحكيلي انه الاهل بدهم يسألوا عنه......حتى لو سألوا ما رح يجيبوا الصافي  :Icon31: 

و للأسف احنا بزمن المصالح بين الشب و البنت  :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

لا شو زمن المصالح
والله انا مش هيك 
صحيح اه في ناس بتحبك وبتتمنى تكون من نصيبها 
بس انه انا ما بقدر استنى 6 سنين لحتى ياسس حاله صح
فرصته 6 سنين اقل شي
والله في صديقه الي كل ما بنحكي معيبموضوع الي بتحبه بتلاقي عيونها بتبكي 
وهو بحبها بس بعيد عنها واجاها واحد من كل شي مش مخلي يعني
وحبيبها   لا حاكيلها بدي اخطبك ولا حتى استنيني بس انه خلص انا بحبك وهو مسافر بلد اجنبي
بس البنت بدها توخد هذا الي اجاها وقلبها معلق مع التاني 
ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لانه الغلط من هذاك 
ومش تحكي انه حبيبها ما معه مصاري لا معه  
بس ما بتعرف ليش هيك بعمل معها


مع انه......................
(هو بعشقها وهي مستعده تموت لاجله)

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا شو زمن المصالح
> والله انا مش هيك 
> صحيح اه في ناس بتحبك وبتتمنى تكون من نصيبها 
> بس انه انا ما بقدر استنى 6 سنين لحتى ياسس حاله صح
> فرصته 6 سنين اقل شي
> والله في صديقه الي كل ما بنحكي معيبموضوع الي بتحبه بتلاقي عيونها بتبكي 
> وهو بحبها بس بعيد عنها واجاها واحد من كل شي مش مخلي يعني
> وحبيبها لا حاكيلها بدي اخطبك ولا حتى استنيني بس انه خلص انا بحبك وهو مسافر بلد اجنبي
> بس البنت بدها توخد هذا الي اجاها وقلبها معلق مع التاني 
> ...


[align=center] 
انا ما قصدتك انتِ ابداً :Icon31: 

انا قصدت اغلبية البنات خاصه الي انا شوفه بعيني :Icon31: 

يا ريت من كانت حبيبتي اعطتني فرصه 4 سنين بس من الان :Icon31: 

و بالنسبه لعلاقة صديقتك و الشب بتقدر تحكي انه الشب ما كان واضح معها كثير :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## keana

اها بعرف 
ما بتقصدني
بس عنجد في بنات مصلحجيات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا اله الا الله 

صديقتي بتحكيلي كمان شوي ببوس ايدها عشان تبادله الحب
وحبته 
وهو سافر الله اعلم شكله اتزوج هناك اجنبيه 
وتركها يا حرام بوهم
الله بعين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وبينما عنصر الرجولة يمثل ضعف القوة..


[align=center] 

بس هاي الجملة خطأ 100% 

يعني الرجولة ضعف ؟؟ 
[/align]

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

قولات واحد من السنافر :  أكره البنات :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

بدايه...الرجل والمرأه نصفان لا يكتملان الا ببعضهما البعض...وبالتالي لاداعي للفخر او للضعف كوني امراه او كونك رجل..فنحن لا نكتمل الا بوجود بعضنا...


اما بالنسبه لحكيك يا كيانا...ويا خالد..انا بسمي الي بتحكو عنه ... بالعلاقات الغير كامله...واكبر نقص فيها هي الشرعيه والتواصل...يعني علاقات غير مشروعه وبالتالي مافي تواصل مباشر وواضح بين الطرفين..وبالتالي مافي تفاهم..وفي امور مخفيه وفي اشياء بتحدث بالخفاء..وبالتالي رح تظل نااااااااقصه وتفتقر الى جانب العقل ((هي عاطفه عمياء وبسسس))...وبالتالي 90% اذا مش اكثر فااااشل...
نصيحه مني لكل امور واموره...لاتحطوا انفسكم بهاي الدائره لانكم خسرانين خسرانين سواء شب او بنت...

وبالنسبه لغازي بيك...حلمك علينا يا كبير :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> قولات واحد من السنافر : أكره البنات


وهمه بكرهوك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> يا اخي انا ما بحكي عن نفسي تقريبا
> 
> [align=center] 
> انا اغلبية اصدقائي انتهت قصتهم بسبب البنت مش منه
> 
> البنت اذا اخطأت معها بتنسى انك كنت محترم معها و بتشوفك انسان مش محترم
> 
> يعني زي ما تحكي انه البنت بتدقق على النقطه السوده الي موجوده بنفسك البيضا
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  والدليل انها تركتك ... شفت كيف لازم تسمع كلام الي أكبر منك  المرة الجاي  :Db465236ff: 
المقصود يا خالد مو لما تجيها فرصة أحسن منك ..لا 
أنا قصدي زي ما ردت توليبه عليك بالضبط ... 
نوعية هالعلاقات ما بدوم ... ولما يجيها الي يخطبها بترضى مو لأنو فرصة أحسن .. لا .. لأنه جدي أكتر وأجى خطبها .... الي بحب عنجد  بيروح يخطب حتى لو عمره 18 سنة ... ما أعتقد ان فيه أي عوائق بالمنطق ... 
وما في فرق كتير ... بدل ما تصير تستناك بالعتمة وإنت تكون حالك بتصير تستنى بالنور على عيونك وعيون أهلها ...
أغلب الشباب بخافوو من الخطوات الجدية ... عشن هيك ما بنلاموا البنات .. 
وبالنهاية لا يصح إلا الصحيح  :Smile: 
شكرا أبو عودة  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> وهمه بكرهوك


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> وهمه بكرهوك


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## القلم الحزين

7-عالم المرأة أوسع من عالم الرجل فعالم الرجل خاص بالحاضر بينما عالم المرأة يعم الحاضر والمستقبل..

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة

----------


## ابو عوده

اسعدني مروركم :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والدليل انها تركتك ... شفت كيف لازم تسمع كلام الي أكبر منك المرة الجاي 
> المقصود يا خالد مو لما تجيها فرصة أحسن منك ..لا 
> أنا قصدي زي ما ردت توليبه عليك بالضبط ... 
> نوعية هالعلاقات ما بدوم ... ولما يجيها الي يخطبها بترضى مو لأنو فرصة أحسن .. لا .. لأنه جدي أكتر وأجى خطبها .... الي بحب عنجد بيروح يخطب حتى لو عمره 18 سنة ... ما أعتقد ان فيه أي عوائق بالمنطق ... 
> وما في فرق كتير ... بدل ما تصير تستناك بالعتمة وإنت تكون حالك بتصير تستنى بالنور على عيونك وعيون أهلها ...
> أغلب الشباب بخافوو من الخطوات الجدية ... عشن هيك ما بنلاموا البنات .. 
> وبالنهاية لا يصح إلا الصحيح 
> شكرا أبو عودة


 
[align=center] 
انا ما بسمع الا من نفسي :Icon31: 

بعدين ليش بتضحكي؟ :Db465236ff: 

تركتني......صحيح بس هي ما خطبت........و ما وضحتلي ايش الي صار معها؟ :Icon31: و خلاها تتغير؟ :Icon31: 

و حتى ولو لو اي انسان بيحب الثاني لازم يكون معاه جدي من بداية العلاقه؟ :Icon31: 

مش تكون جديه باللحظه الي بيجيلها عريس :Icon31: 

و بعدين الشب ليش ما ياخذ فرصته؟ليش هي تحرمه منها؟ :Icon31: 

أنا شخصياً من النوع الغير مبالي و خاصه بدراستي و باللحظه الي بدأت علاقتي مع البنت اتحسنت الدراسه و بشكل كبير. :Icon31: و اكيد هاد مؤشر على انه الشب بيتحسن للأفضل :Icon31: .و ستبقى للأفضل ان شاء الله :Icon31: 


و بالنهايه كل واحد منا بطريق و الله يوفق الجميع :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بدايه...الرجل والمرأه نصفان لا يكتملان الا ببعضهما البعض...وبالتالي لاداعي للفخر او للضعف كوني امراه او كونك رجل..فنحن لا نكتمل الا بوجود بعضنا...
> 
> 
> اما بالنسبه لحكيك يا كيانا...ويا خالد..انا بسمي الي بتحكو عنه ... بالعلاقات الغير كامله...واكبر نقص فيها هي الشرعيه والتواصل...يعني علاقات غير مشروعه وبالتالي مافي تواصل مباشر وواضح بين الطرفين..وبالتالي مافي تفاهم..وفي امور مخفيه وفي اشياء بتحدث بالخفاء..وبالتالي رح تظل نااااااااقصه وتفتقر الى جانب العقل ((هي عاطفه عمياء وبسسس))...وبالتالي 90% اذا مش اكثر فااااشل...
> نصيحه مني لكل امور واموره...لاتحطوا انفسكم بهاي الدائره لانكم خسرانين خسرانين سواء شب او بنت...
> 
> وبالنسبه لغازي بيك...حلمك علينا يا كبير


[align=center] 
تواصل..اكيد في تواصل بين اي اثنين :Icon31: 

الشرعيه......كل الشعب بيحب الكلمه هاي :Db465236ff:  و بمعنى اخر بس واحد بدو يناقشك بيجيبلك الشغله :Icon31: 

شو الغلط لو اني اكون بعلاقه مع بنت بس من غير لمس او.او... :Icon31: 

و بالنسبه لعاطفة العقل لو كان الطرفين يملكها في هيك علاقه بعمرهم ما رح يتركوا بعض :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center] 
> تواصل..اكيد في تواصل بين اي اثنين
> 
> الشرعيه......كل الشعب بيحب الكلمه هاي و بمعنى اخر بس واحد بدو يناقشك بيجيبلك الشغله
> 
> شو الغلط لو اني اكون بعلاقه مع بنت بس من غير لمس او.او...
> 
> و بالنسبه لعاطفة العقل لو كان الطرفين يملكها في هيك علاقه بعمرهم ما رح يتركوا بعض
> [/align]



انا بحكي بالتفسير المنطقي..او على الاقل الي انا مقتنعه فيه ياخالد..مش بحاول انظر عليك او على غيرك لاني بكره التنظير...بعدين مستحيل التواصل الي بتحكي عنه يكون تواصل كافي ..واكيد بتطغى عليه العاطفه بسبب البعد و و و  ...الخ
سؤالك" شو الغلط لو اني اكون بعلاقه مع بنت بس من غير لمس او.او... :Icon31: "

صعب اجاوبك عليه,,,لكن بقدر احكيلك ان الصح واضح وان الغلط واضح...وهالبنت الي قعدت معك بدون لمس...لو كان حدا شافها معك شو رح يصير؟؟؟ شو رح تكون سمعتها؟؟؟ شو رح يعملو فيها اهلها ومين رح يصدقها.,...........الخ
الاسئله مابتنتهي بهيك موضوع..
مشان هيك
برجع بنصح كل امور واموره...لاتدخلوا انفسكم بهاي الدائره لانكم خسرانين خسرانين سواء شب او بنت...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا بحكي بالتفسير المنطقي..او على الاقل الي انا مقتنعه فيه ياخالد..مش بحاول انظر عليك او على غيرك لاني بكره التنظير...بعدين مستحيل التواصل الي بتحكي عنه يكون تواصل كافي ..واكيد بتطغى عليه العاطفه بسبب البعد و و و ...الخ
> سؤالك" شو الغلط لو اني اكون بعلاقه مع بنت بس من غير لمس او.او..."
> 
> صعب اجاوبك عليه,,,لكن بقدر احكيلك ان الصح واضح وان الغلط واضح...وهالبنت الي قعدت معك بدون لمس...لو كان حدا شافها معك شو رح يصير؟؟؟ شو رح تكون سمعتها؟؟؟ شو رح يعملو فيها اهلها ومين رح يصدقها.,...........الخ
> الاسئله مابتنتهي بهيك موضوع..
> مشان هيك
> برجع بنصح كل امور واموره...لاتدخلوا انفسكم بهاي الدائره لانكم خسرانين خسرانين سواء شب او بنت...


 
[align=center] 
و بالنهايه احنا العرب منظلنا متأخرين :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------

